# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me Word 2010

## The Pathfinder

Pershendetje.

Kam nje problem me wordin i cili ka dy dite qe ma jep kete problem.
Une kam disa templates qe perdor tek zyra, por tek filename dhe page, tek footer-i, nuk me nxjerr si zakonisht filename-n apo location ku ndodhet File, psh:
C:\Users\...\Desktop

Por me nxjerr :  FILENAME  \* Lower \p  \* MERGEFORMAT

Ndersa tek Page me nxjerr vetem Page.

Ne pc e tjere ne zyre sme jep kete problem, vetem tek PC im.

Ka ndonje zgjidhje te shpejte?

Ju flm!

----------


## Sherri

- Shko te *Print Layout* dhe bej dopio-klik te ku eshte Header e me pas *Edit Header*

- Pozicionoje kursorin aty ku e do filename

- Shtyp *Ctrl + F9*

- Shkruaj _FileName_ e me pas kliko *End*.

- Shtyp *Ctrl + A* e me pas *F9* per te axhornuar 

- Dopio klik jashte fushes se Header per te perfundu me modifikimet.

Opsionet per filename jane disa. Me poshte ke dhe ate qe te ka ndodhur ty :

{ FILENAME }          basic FileName field
{ FILENAME \p }          FileName field with path
{ FILENAME \p \* MERGEFORMAT }          FileName field with path and preserved formatting during updates
{ FILENAME \* Upper \p \* MERGEFORMAT }          FileName field in upper case with path and preserved formatting during updates[
*{ FILENAME \* Lower \p \* MERGEFORMAT }          FileName field in lower case with path and preserved formatting during updates*
{ FILENAME \* FirstCap \p \* MERGEFORMAT }          FileName field in first capitols case with path and preserved formatting during updates
{ FILENAME \* Caps \p \* MERGEFORMAT }          FileName field in title case with path and preserved formatting during updates

----------


## The Pathfinder

Nuk eshte kjo qe kerkoja... 

Kur une e ndjek procedurat qe ju me sugjeruat, mua me nxjerr thjesht Filename, dhe jo emrin e dokumentit.

Me nxjerr te gjithe { FILENAME \* Lower \p \* MERGEFORMAT } por jo pathin se ku ndodhet word-i

Une dua wordi te me tregoje pathin ku eshte file dhe emrin e dokumentit...






> - Shko te *Print Layout* dhe bej dopio-klik te ku eshte Header e me pas *Edit Header*
> 
> - Pozicionoje kursorin aty ku e do filename
> 
> - Shtyp *Ctrl + F9*
> 
> - Shkruaj _FileName_ e me pas kliko *End*.
> 
> - Shtyp *Ctrl + A* e me pas *F9* per te axhornuar 
> ...

----------

